# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Απορία σχετικά με μόνωση πριζών

## Delta9

Καλησπέρα,
 Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος γιατί η μόνωση των οικιακών πριζών γίνεται στα 250V,ενώ το δίκτυο έχει τιμή τάσης  230V;
Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο συζήτηση ( όχι δηλαδή για παραπάνω προστασία) μιας και η ερώτηση μου έχει τεθεί σε διαγώνισμα και η απάντηση που έδωσα για 5% αυξημένη τάση δικτύου μου έδωσε το 1/3 της βαθμολογίας.

----------


## lepouras

γιατί αν η μόνωση ήταν για 230 τότε θα ήταν κατασκευασμένη οριακά για αυτή την τάση. που σημαίνει ότι το λίγο παραπάνω θα έπαυε ποια να είναι ασφαλές για χρήση. τα καλώδια αν διαβάσεις είναι κατασκευασμένα με όριο την διπλάσια από την χρήση τάση.

----------


## Delta9

Ναι αυτό οκ, η ερώτηση όμως ήταν πιο πολύ στο γιατί η επιλεγμένη τιμή είναι 250V ( γιατι οχι 240 ή 260 ας πούμε )
εγώ απάντησα αυτο που λες και εσύ για μεγαλύτερη τάση της τιμής του δικτύου της ταξης 5-10%, για την ασφάλεια τάση επαφής και η απάντηση πήρε μόνο 1/3 μονάδες

----------


## lepouras

νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι και η τάση δοκιμής.

----------


## ilektron

Όταν λέμε 220 volt ac η τάση αυτή είναι RMS.  H peak τάση πρέπει να ψάξεις πόσο ακριβώς είναι δεν είναι δύσκολο.

----------


## vasilllis

Νομιζω οτι θεσπιστηκε αυτη η τιμη απο τα αναλογικα πολυμετρα και εμεινε τοσο.
Για αυτο στο τριφασικο ηταν 500v .

Ilektron,η peak δεν ειναι 250v.

----------


## lepouras

:Confused1:  αυτό που κολλάει? αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα ήταν στα 250 βολτ αλλά στα 315. και πάλι με δοκιμή στα 250 AC ή peak είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη. και εφόσον η τάση δοκιμής ή όριο ή προδιαγραφή είναι σε AC πάντα είναι σε RMS.

----------


## lepouras

> Νομιζω οτι θεσπιστηκε αυτη η τιμη απο τα αναλογικα πολυμετρα και εμεινε τοσο.
> Για αυτο στο τριφασικο ηταν 500v .
> 
> Ilektron,η peak δεν ειναι 250v.



Βασίλη αν είναι έτσι πραγματικά δεν το ήξερα. πρώτη φορά το ακούω.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη αν είναι έτσι πραγματικά δεν το ήξερα. πρώτη φορά το ακούω.



Υποθεση κανω,μπορει να ειναι και λαθος.Δεν εχω διαβασει ποτε κατι σχετικο.Aλλωστε και τα Megger test στα 250 ξεκινανε.Λες στα 230 να μην μπορουσαμε να κανουμε τεστ?

----------


## Fixxxer

> Καλησπέρα,
>  Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος γιατί η μόνωση των οικιακών πριζών γίνεται στα 250V,ενώ το δίκτυο έχει τιμή τάσης  230V;
> Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο συζήτηση ( όχι δηλαδή για παραπάνω προστασία) μιας και η ερώτηση μου έχει τεθεί σε διαγώνισμα και η απάντηση που έδωσα για 5% αυξημένη τάση δικτύου μου έδωσε το 1/3 της βαθμολογίας.



Απο κάτι τέτοιες ερωτήσεις που μας έβαζαν στο ΤΕΙ πολλές φορές μια απ τις απαντήσεις ήταν και το κόστος κατασκευής ή γενικά το κόστος...
Δηλαδή για να φτιαχτεί μια πρίζα στα 260V ας πούμε θα ήταν πιο ακριβή για τον τελικό χρήστη προφανώς όμως κάποιοι που έβγαλαν τους νόμους και τους κανόνες έκριναν ότι είναι οκ τα 250V

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> Απο κάτι τέτοιες ερωτήσεις που μας έβαζαν στο ΤΕΙ πολλές φορές μια απ τις απαντήσεις ήταν και το κόστος κατασκευής ή γενικά το κόστος...
> Δηλαδή για να φτιαχτεί μια πρίζα στα 260V ας πούμε θα ήταν πιο ακριβή για τον τελικό χρήστη προφανώς όμως κάποιοι που έβγαλαν τους νόμους και τους κανόνες έκριναν ότι είναι οκ τα 250V
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



εμ γιαυτό δεν τα ξέρω αυτά. δεν έχω πάει ΤΕΙ. ένα ΤΕΛ τελείωσα και δεν μας ρωτάγανε τέτοια. :Smile:

----------


## IRF

> Καλησπέρα,
>  Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος γιατί η μόνωση των οικιακών πριζών γίνεται στα 250V,ενώ το δίκτυο έχει τιμή τάσης  230V;
> Σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο συζήτηση ( όχι δηλαδή για παραπάνω προστασία) μιας και η ερώτηση μου έχει τεθεί σε διαγώνισμα και η απάντηση που έδωσα για 5% αυξημένη τάση δικτύου μου έδωσε το 1/3 της βαθμολογίας.



Συζήτησε με άλλους και βρες ποιος έδωσε την σωστή απάντηση που πήρε όλο τον βαθμό. Αν δεν υπάρχει κανένας που πήρε όλο τον βαθμό, ο καθηγητής οφείλει να δώσει τη σωστή απάντηση. Αν αρνηθεί να του το ζητήσει όλη η τάξη μαζί. 
Θυμάμαι αρκετούς καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου που μας έλεγαν ότι θα βαθμολογηθούμε με μηδέν γιατί κάναμε λάθος. Μετά από επίμονες ερωτήσεις φάνηκε ότι δεν ήξεραν ούτε αυτοί την απάντηση.(Μιλάω για πολύπλοκα προβλήματα και όχι κάτι απλό φυσικά)Συνήθως έβρισκαν την άσκηση σε αμερικάνικα-ρώσσικα βιβλία που δυστυχώς και για αυτούς και για εμάς η βιβλιοθήκη δεν είχε αγοράσει το βιβλίο με τις λύσεις.

----------


## dog80

Τα 250V στις πρίζες σούκο είναι η μέγιστη τάση κανονικής λειτουργίας, και όχι το breakdown voltage της μόνωσης. Δέν μπορώ να βρώ επίσιμες προδιαγραφές, αλλά κρίνοντας απο την απόσταση μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών η μόνωση πρέπει να αντέχει αρκετά KV.

Πιστεύω οτι ο λόγος που οι πρίζες αυτές περιορίζονται στα 250 Volt δέν έχει να κάνει με την κατασκευή της πρίζας, αλλά με εξωγενείς παράγοντες, δηλαδή το γεγονός οτι η πρίζα μπορεί να μαζέψει νερά και βρωμιές με τον καιρό, οπότε αυτό όντως θα ρίξει κατα πολύ την αντίσταση μόνωσης.

Για παραδειγμα, οι τριφασικές πρίζες για να μη μαζεύουν βρωμιές, τοποθετούνται στον τοίχο με κλίση προς τα κάτω και έχουν και κάλυμα με ελατήριο. Αν και οι σούκο ήταν κατασκευασμένες με αυτό τον τρόπο πιθανόν να μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για μεγαλύτερες τάσεις.

----------

